# Antec 300 Fan Question-Purchasing Today



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an Antec 300 Case with...

2 Front 120mm Fans set at: Low-Sucking In
1 Top 1400mm set at: High-Sucking Out
1 Rear 120mm set at: High Sucking out

I've always had the side fan area on the case tapped off so no dust could get in, but wondering if my PC might be getting a little hot during gaming (BF3/BC2/lotro/SC2, ect..)

How would you leave my current Fan Settings I have, and what would you do about the side fan if I were to buy one?


I'm running a Quad Core 3.2, Radeon 5850 Graphics card, Corsair 750TX, R.Skill 2x2 Ram


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

I also should add it doesnt seem like the top fan really blows out too much heat, seems the rear one does though..

I just switched the 2 front intakes to medium, top/rear exhaust at high...

but what should I do about the side vent, and the top fan really now blowing too much?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi pcshootshed :wave:

Re: The side-fan, it's pot-luck whether having a fan blowing in or out is best really, it depends entirely on the specific PC, the cabling, position of cards, hdds etc. all affect the airflow in different directions. 

All I can do is to suggest fitting a side-fan and monitor it for a day or so, then flip the fan round so it blows in t'other direction and monitor again for a while - All the time bearing in mind that, occasionally, no fan is best... :laugh:

As for the fan-area, always leave it open, dust will always find a way in (it breeds in warm dry places) and cool air going in is always a bonus.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Trial and error...and testing. In general, you should have more exhaust and intake. The main thing to do is experiment with fan placement and fan speed while monitoring the system temps. And monitor by taking temp readings, not feeling the airflow.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Definitely remove the tape from the ventilation holes. That side fan hole is located directly above your video card and can provide fresh air to keep it cooler.

I have done a little experimenting and noticed that I can drop the temps of my video card by a few degrees when I have a Tri-Cool fan in the side opening set to low, but I see a slight increase in my overall case temperature and CPU temperature, so I leave it out.

My Antec 300 setup is as follows....

1x 12cm intake front (Tri-Cool) set to low.
1x 12cm Thermaltake AF0022 exhaust rear panel (var control by mobo).
1x 14cm Coolermaster S12 exhaust top blow-hole.

My case stays cool (and quiet until the Thermaltake kicks up to high).

If you are worried about dust, you can use fine-mesh fan filters like these...

Newegg.com - APEVIA FF-120SV 120mm Silver Fan Filter 3 in 1 pack

I have always found them to be a bit of a headache and prefer regular maintenance cleanings.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I antec 1200 and dont use the side fan option but I dont have it taped up either.

3 x 120mm tri cool fans at front
2 x 120mm tricool fans at rear
1 x 200mm tricool fan at the top
1 x 120mm tricool fan pointing at cpu cooler and gpu

1 tuniq tower cooling the cpu.

if everything is on high if you gave my pc wings it would fly away but on medium and low fan settings its ok.


----------

